# egg white protein count??



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

does anyone know roughly how much protein is in a large egg white ive been banging 4 into 100g of oats as a shake in the morning and at night but i dont know what its giving me i know it tells you the protein count by 100g on the box but i heard some of that protein is in the yolk too.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats quite a high estimate mate.... I'd say 3.5gms per egg white is more realistic for a large egg....

However, the easiest and most accurate way to measure it is to use liquid eggwhites such as www.eggnation.co.uk that way you know exactly how much protein you are getting per ml


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

go to you local store asda tesco etc, open a large box of eggs and it will tell you on the inside


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

With Zara on this one..

an average UK large egg will give u about 3.5-4g protein in the white..


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dc55 said:


> On my pack it said 1 egg 8.1g protein!! But I buy bigger eggs than that, EXTRA LARGE ones, from butchers.
> 
> But yeah your right. I was being a bit generous!!


What are they? Fcking ostrich eggs?


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

thats ****e then why do people think eggs are so good when uve to eat so many of them for so little protein


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

pieball said:


> thats ****e then why do people think eggs are so good when uve to eat so many of them for so little protein


the most human-reflective protein source (other than manufactured protein shakes) is a whole egg :thumbup1:


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

They have a higher source of amino acids than any other food,.. even beef and chicken.

90% of the amino acids that make up a protien


----------

